# Gearhead advice wanted.



## dapperstache (Apr 18, 2021)

Since I am just Uber X, I want to find a way to "disconnect" my passenger door lock so it stays locked. Needs to be reversible, in the unlikely event that Uber brings back 4 pax for X, in which case I'm done, but want to have that functionality back.


I have a 2017 Patriot.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

dapperstache said:


> Since I am just Uber X, I want to find a way to "disconnect" my passenger door lock so it stays locked. Needs to be reversible, in the unlikely event that Uber brings back 4 pax for X, in which case I'm done, but want to have that functionality back.
> 
> 
> I have a 2017 Patriot.


Ide start by taking the panel off and
disconnecting the power to the lock
Better try your locks before replacing it
Ide just like up a bunch of crap on the seat.....


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ide start by taking the panel off and
> disconnecting the power to the lock
> Better try your locks before replacing it
> Ide just like up a bunch of crap on the seat.....


Ide……really?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Ide……really?


Well yea, I'm not gonna pay a mechanic
$90 an hour to take a freakin door panel off...


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Well yea, I'm not gonna pay a mechanic
> $90 an hour to take a freakin door panel off...


Would you consider paying a tutor to teach you how to spell to prevent further embarrassment?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Would you consider paying a tutor to teach you how to spell to prevent further embarrassment?


Feck off .....


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Feck off .....


Lol, dumb as ****…..


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

It might be as simple as removing door panel to access door lock actuator, then just unplug the actuator. Getting access in some cars will be trickier than others. Search YouTube for "replace door lock" & your particular make, model and year.

Go to Harbor Freight and buy a set of plastic non-mar scrapers or something else special made for prying off body panels without damaging them.

I got a set of these and was happy with them. I've used them to scrape liquid gaskets off oil pans and also to remove interior and exterior plastic body panels.









Nonmarring Scraper Set, 4 Piece


Amazing deals on this Nonmarring Scraper Set 4Pc at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ide start by taking the panel off and
> disconnecting the power to the lock
> Better try your locks before replacing it
> Ide just like up a bunch of crap on the seat.....


Yes it will work . Watch a youtube video . How to replace a door lock actuator . This is the part you leave unplugged .
My advice is put a bag on the front seat . What i do . They see it and go directly into the back .
Also to be a party pooper . Keep an eye on the corona virus numbers . I will stop driving if needed in the future .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yes it will work . Watch a youtube video . How to replace a door lock actuator . This is the part you leave unplugged .
> My advice is put a bag on the front seat . What i do . They see it and go directly into the back .
> Also to be a party pooper . Keep an eye on the corona virus numbers . I will stop driving if needed in the future .


I typed this the same time the person above me posted lol. silly


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Lol, dumb as ****…..


You should change your name to
Dork Dork Dork it suits you way better
I dont think that's the proper use of an asterisk dude
and you are calling me a dumbass?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dapperstache said:


> Since I am just Uber X, I want to find a way to "disconnect" my passenger door lock so it stays locked. Needs to be reversible, in the unlikely event that Uber brings back 4 pax for X, in which case I'm done, but want to have that functionality back.
> 
> 
> I have a 2017 Patriot.


 if I'm understanding you correctly, wouldn't the child lock work? I do believe it's against policy to have them enabled though


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> if I'm understanding you correctly, wouldn't the child lock work? I do believe it's against policy to have them enabled though


The child safety lock essentially locks in rear seat passengers. Someone has to let them out from the outside. That's not what he wants. He wants to disable the power lock on the front right door.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Schmanthony said:


> The child safety lock essentially locks in rear seat passengers. Someone has to let them out from the outside. That's not what he wants. He wants to disable the power lock on the front right door.


Oh gotcha! Now it makes sense 😂. Thank you!


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Well, one can trace the circuit diagram and just unplug the pin from the wire connector. 

Although that would not qualify for a gearhead, maybe called an Electrician or Electrical Hacker.


----------

